# Florida



## ladybug4ut1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to this forum.  I have been on BYC for some time.  I live in a small town in Central Florida.  I have chikens, ducks, turkeys , quail, a pair of trumpteer pigeons, 9 goats.  I had a baby calf but she died of a bacterial infection.  I will stay a member here because i have raised cows all my life.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm from WI, although I do have family in FL.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome from texas


----------



## ladybug4ut1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/Welcome.gif I'm from WI, although I do have family in FL.


We live in FL but have family in WI where excately are you.  Our family is in Neilsville, WI...I have wanted to move up there for many years but dh not has willing.....lol


----------



## ladybug4ut1 (Sep 14, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> welcome from texas


did you get affected by Ike?  Hope all is well if you did


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

ladybug4ut1 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neillsville! Get DH to move up and your close. It's about 20 miles from here to Neillsville. My one Aunt and Uncle are in Land O' Lakes, FL.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

ike didnt bother us as we are 360mi from houston.my neice an her hubby live in houston.an they left there thurs morning an came home before traffic got bad.i know their house doesnt have power.an her hubby works down town.an his office lost alot of windows.all we got here was some wind and rain.but no damage here.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome from Washington state!  glad you are safe!




			
				ladybug4ut1 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am new to this forum.  I have been on BYC for some time.  I live in a small town in Central Florida.  I have chikens, ducks, turkeys , quail, a pair of trumpteer pigeons, 9 goats.  I had a baby calf but she died of a bacterial infection.  I will stay a member here because i have raised cows all my life.


----------



## Ljbishop (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm from southwest Florida, and have family up in Wisconsin/Minnesota too!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## farmy (May 12, 2009)

I am from a small town in central florida too! I just joined backyard chickens not that long ago and thats how I heard about this place. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all - another Floridian here.  I'm from Brooksville, which is also in Central Florida.  I have two cows, a dog, exotic birds, two new turkey poults and lots of chickens!


----------



## 9byDesign (Oct 7, 2010)

Wesley Chapel here !


----------



## heatherndoug (Jan 3, 2011)

Newberry here, also a BYC member!!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 3, 2011)

ladybug4ut1 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am new to this forum.  I have been on BYC for some time.  I live in a small town in Central Florida.  I have chikens, ducks, turkeys , quail, a pair of trumpteer pigeons, 9 goats.  I had a baby calf but she died of a bacterial infection.  I will stay a member here because i have raised cows all my life.


Don't forget the alpacas!  Lots of alpaca people on here too.  Oh, and quit stalking me!  

ETA: I didn't even realize you posted this forever ago.  Guess you didn't have the alpacas then.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## RIRss (Jan 22, 2011)

Naples FL.........


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 23, 2011)

Monticello - just east of Tallahassee


----------



## RIRss (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone in SouthWest Fl know of anyone selling Boer goats?
Any info will help me been looking all year for some.

Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jan 23, 2011)

from South FL!


----------



## farmgirl68 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Lithia, Florida (near Plant City).

Momma to a new 5 month old  Pot Belly Pig (just got her), a 2 yr old Pot Belly Pig (2/14/11), a bunny and a dog.
Will be expanding soon with chickens/ducks.

Welcome!!!


----------



## RIRss (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone near Naples FL here??


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Chiming in from Polk County, here.
I have ND & Pygmies, as well as a cross of the 2. Just started milking my pygmy doe, which is why I am also looking to get into a dairy breed of goat as well as a meat breed.
Having trouble finding some quality goats (CL isn't a good place for it!).
Does anyone know of any breeders in my area?


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 8, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Chiming in from Polk County, here.
> I have ND & Pygmies, as well as a cross of the 2. Just started milking my pygmy doe, which is why I am also looking to get into a dairy breed of goat as well as a meat breed.
> Having trouble finding some quality goats (CL isn't a good place for it!).
> Does anyone know of any breeders in my area?


Hey, I'm in Polk City.    I have 1 ND doeling on the ground right now.  There are also a couple ND breeders up in Dade City.  Where exactly are you?


----------



## drgnflyz (Oct 26, 2011)

I am getting ready to relocate to Sanibel Island, in the Ft. Myers area.  Looking for a regular source of raw goat's milk for my family. (and fresh eggs as well) anyone able to point me to a source?


----------



## Bobby65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello from south Florida. South west ranches


----------



## Fish sticks (Apr 21, 2016)

Lake County Florida, Leesburg to be more precise. I don't have any herd animals yet but I joined because I've been considering getting a goat for milking, my daughter is allergic to cows milk (not lactose intolerant though). I've just started my first flock of chicks and chickens and really looking forward to expanding.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jan 17, 2018)

Marion County Florida checking in.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 19, 2020)

Took me awhile to check-in after relocating, but Hey All!!! ...from Hernando county....


----------

